# Licence, how much each year?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Been looking at my councils DWA info and it states a DWAL is £150 a year? That seems unbelievably cheap for all the rings you have to possibly jump through?

http://www.thurrock.gov.uk/licensing/pdf/anim_fees_schedule.pdf

My soon to be old council is £315 for application and £210 a year. 

What's your LA charging you?


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Apparently, mine is only £76 PA, plus vets' fees.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

kelboy said:


> Apparently, mine is only £76 PA, plus vets' fees.


Good god, maybe I was thinking of the wrong ball park and even though I was chuffed at the potential cost would be paying shed loads more then?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am a complete noob in this area but have always wondered: why do you have to keep paying each year? I thought you just had to pay the one time to get it..


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> I am a complete noob in this area but have always wondered: why do you have to keep paying each year? I thought you just had to pay the one time to get it..


License renewal as far as I'm aware.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the last time I checked the licence fees for North Wales were ridiculously expensive!

But then its not so much the cost that matters... With all the checks to get a licence the dimwits will never get a hold of DWA easily anyway. And if they do it'l make for a great Darwin award! :lol2:


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

Powys cc is just over £200 i think £220 and expect vet fees to run at £90 per visit. Not many licenses issued in Powys though.


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

My L.A (wiltshire County Council) charges £120 for the license + £150 for vet checks and stuff then £86 per year renewal, not too bad for the area and they use DEFRA approved vets too so you can be sure that not just anyone gets approved... they vet the premises... the knowledge of the person keeping the D.W.A and the protocols and back up's for the license holder..... seems like an awful lot to do but thats just the joy of keeping something potentially lethal....I reckon its a fair price :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Apparently, mine is only £76 PA, plus vets' fees.


I was told £78 by Calderdale Council & vet's inspection. I'm in process of applying but the guy who sorts it is away for 2wks! :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Next door to Calderdale, in Kirklees, it's listed as £101 + Vet's fees to accompany the application form, but they don't actually TELL you what the vet fee is in order for you to send it with the app!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine cost £220 per year and the vet fee was £269 which is a one off unless i decide to keep a croc or another DWAL animal then i will need to call out the vet to inspect again. If anyone is going to apply when paying for the vet ask if this is the total cost as my vet inspection was only 69 quid it was the report that cost the money.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> I was told £78 by Calderdale Council & vet's inspection. I'm in process of applying but the guy who sorts it is away for 2wks! :bash:


I remembered wrong. Let us know how you get on. It'll be interesting to find out what they expect of you, in comparison to other LAs I've read about.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Mines only £56 per year, not that im going to get one however.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Mines only £56 per year, not that im going to get one however.


Good old central bedfordshire over £400, plus vets inspection. Stevenage in Herts £40, plus vets. Same animals same licence, someone out for a bit of profit?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

paraman said:


> Good old central bedfordshire over £400, plus vets inspection. Stevenage in Herts £40, plus vets. Same animals same licence, someone out for a bit of profit?


 
yeah its totally wrong, everywhere should be the same, so nobody is 'favoured' and nobody gets the short straw.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

just looked it up, £395 in fleetwood :gasp:

doesnt say about vet fees though, it'll probally slap you for that later :lol2:

EDIT: yet blackpool, because there special and needs an entire council of its own, is £250


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

One another page it states that no licences are held in the district? No one applied or no one granted? It's food for thought on the potential to upgrade for DWA on the feasibility if the council allowing it to happen.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> One another page it states that no licences are held in the district? No one applied or no one granted? It's food for thought on the potential to upgrade for DWA on the feasibility if the council allowing it to happen.


I doubt that many apply to be fair, and I suppose you'll get folks who dive in before they're ready, and get denied as their enclosures/knowledge is unsuitable.

Broxtowe charges £125 BUT it's only paid once every 2 years, so £62.50 a year. The vets fee depends on how long it takes the vet to judge you're enclosures, talk with you etc, but she said it's generally £70-100. Finally I would need to purchase liability insurance for any possibly damages they could course, apparently one exotic pets vet insurer sells this and it's pretty cheap.

The only other thing is when I apply I have to tell them the species I'm going to be getting, when I re-new the licence I can add more species, if I want to add them during the year I may have to pay a £70 fee if they are not more of the same species I own or are multiple new animals, if it's deemed(unsure how) the new species is not required to have very advanced care/has dangerous venom or if you're buying more of the same, an email to them letting them know if your planned changes suffices.

I am considering it for scorpions, though although having them in my room is apparently ok(seems odd) I may well wait until I'm older and move into my own place and hope it's either in Broxtowe or a similarly cheap council.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

This is from Oldham council:

5. Dangerous Wild Animals Act Licence:
• New.................................................................................£ 225.50 *
• Renewal involving change of circumstances...................£ 190.00 *
• Renewal involving no change of circumstances..............£ 97.50 *

* To each of these licence fees will be added any necessary veterinary fees incurred
Please note all the charges are exclusive of VAT.


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

Basildon dc - 250 new aplication for DWAL.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi guys i am not 100% but i looked it up a while ago for reading and i think to apply it was 500 and like 150 renewal

or mybe 150 apply ,500 renewal .but there was a 500 in there some where.

EDIT:just checked this is what it says 
The current fee is £466. 
so im not sure if tht each year or one off dont no


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Newport Gwent is £338 +vets fee Not sure about the renewal.


----------

